# 4x4 Tire size importance (My F250 4x4)



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this is a question probably better suited for a truck forum, but here it goes. How important is tire size between axles on a 4x4, specifically one that is used regularly in 4x4, (a plow truck for example  )

I really need at least 2 new tires, can I get one set of 2 for the rear and get 2 more in a month or two without damaging the drivetrain? I know it is important to have the same size/wear level on the same axle but this would be putting two new All terrain tires on one axle and having two fairly used tires not all terrain on another axle. Thoughts? 

THX,

Z


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

As long as they are the same size tire I think your fine especially if your only running 4wd in loose conditions.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Same size. And long as the old ones are not like BALD . I usually do it that way, 2 at a time. I hate the sticker shock of 4 at once.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Try buying off of Tire rack saved me about $350 on set of BFG's.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

You should be fine - especially if you drive mostly in 2WD or use 4WD only in low traction situations. 

There is however another issue you may run into. I forget which Tire Pressure Management System (TPMS) Ford uses, but one common version uses actual sensor / transponders inside the tires and another uses wheel speed sensors. With the first system, you won't have a problem. WIth the second, the vehicle's computer uses the existing wheel speed sensors to detect differences in how fast each wheel turns. (Since a tire with lower pressure will turn at a faster rate than the others due to a smaller diameter ...) So if you have the second system, you make actually pop a TPMS warning if the diameter is different enough.


----------

